# deadheaded flowers



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hi,
I work landscaping a couple days a week and part of the job is to deadhead flowers. I've 'beheaded' lots of big fat beautiful pansies, and some other stuff. It kills me to throw away these beautiful colors!

Last night I brought some home with me. I put them in the garage (if it was a normal summer day, it would be like an oven in there, but it was only mildly warm, but today is different) spread out on newspapers. I 'stir' them a bit every now and then. I dont know what my goal is; what can I do with them?

Not interested in sachets. Isn't there something 'artsy' or 'purty' I can do with them?

Once they dry slowly on the papers on the garage floor, maybe I will mix with silicone stuff and dry them more? 

spray adhesive on art paper and press them? 
What ideas do you have? What have you done? I get tired of throwing away these big fat pansy heads, all purple & yellow, or white or yellow, orange or whatever. 
Soon it'll be time to plant something else; when that time comes, I'm bringing all those planted pansies that get pulled up to my house and keeping them till fall.
Sherry


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Almost any flower petals can be added to paper pulp for making paper. Or dropped on the top of the wet pulp when you strain it. (press in slightly to be sure they adhere)

Pansies, of course, are edible. 

pressed between 2 pieces of plain window or picture glass they can be arranged into delightful little pictures. You know those small 3x5 frames? or even smaller ones that are meant for sitting on the table? Those work wonderfully. The 2nd piece of glass works like a 'backer board". the frame can then be set on a table, wall, or hung in a window like a light catcher.


----------

